# NYU Dramatic Writing: Housing, Questions, Finances, etc.



## barcabae1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Saw that some of the other programs were starting threads for housing and stuff. Figured NYU could use one too!


----------



## barcabae1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Speaking of, does anyone know if NYU offers fellowships? I've been trying to find info on it and so far have been unsuccessful in finding anything.


----------



## Christopher Gooley (Mar 25, 2017)

barcabae1 said:


> Speaking of, does anyone know if NYU offers fellowships? I've been trying to find info on it and so far have been unsuccessful in finding anything.



NYU does not... well at least I never got one. I went to NYU steinhardt for my first masters degree and they didn't offer me one.


----------

